# NEW Golf GTI concept



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/n ... gen/1.html


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice, the seats look very futureistic.

BTW did you go for that 3dr R32 pgc ?

Can't remember whether you posted a response before the hacker struck. I'm finally picking mine up next week and I have to say that it looks very nice in 5dr.

Can't wait ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

No, still dithering around :-/


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

BTW they are ceasing production ..........

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads...r=68527&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Nice, the seats look very futureistic.
> 
> BTW did you go for that 3dr R32 pgc ?
> 
> ...


 looks like we may be owners around the same time mine was at check point 7 on tuesday so its apparently 7-14 days to dealers from then on ;D. and dealer said week 39 delivery so at least its on time.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i prefer this one


----------

